# Letterman's Top 10 Reasons Why Men Prefer Guns Over Women



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Probably an oldie, but a goodie!



> Letterman's Top Ten Reasons Why Men Prefer Guns Over Women - And here we go...
> 
> 10. You can trade an old 44 for a new 22.
> 9. You can keep one gun at home and have another for when you're on the road.
> ...


----------



## talldrink (Dec 21, 2010)

:anim_lol:


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Me likey.


----------



## ARW1979 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------

